# rotten weather stuck inside make over the web site!!



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey all. The weather here has been blah!!!! We should have tulips. Nope more snow yuck...Took the day to make over our web site. New look and all. Let us know what you all think.....................


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks good Bman, but I gotta say it takes forever to load for me and I have broadband! Navigation is greatly improved on the plus side though!

DB


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

it was very slow for me too


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey all.
We have not updated the web site in a while on the account of we had a whole system crash along with most of the back ups. It took a lot of time to get 90% of it back. Plus attending the fright fest. Anyway we got the site revamped along with some new stuff. Also we have sent all the pics through another program to reduce them so they should load a lot faster. the whole site should load faster...Take a look if you get a minute or 2 and let me know if the loading time has come down at all.....


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

It's a great web-site, a little slow, but I'm on dial-up. With all those inflatables in the yard, you guys in Upstate NY must get very calm and still October Nights!


----------

